# Thinking of removing the FMIC...



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

Sup Everyone
Thinking of removing the fmic for a more sleeper look and I hate that even with tbolts the couplers still manage to pop off time to time. 
So my question is. If im runing a 60% meth mix through an m7 nozzle, will that alone be enough cooling for 15psi?
Thanks


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Thinking of removing the FMIC... (qksilva)*

just paint the FMIC flat black... that what i've done here in CA.. you can hardly notice it.. most people dont, even hardcore dub-heads. for your tbolt situation, are you using the right size t-bolt... and your ic piping is it somewhat flush as it enters the couplers?
remoning the fmic is not a good idea... fmic keep intake temps pretty steady, you wont get that with water meth injection by itself...


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of removing the FMIC... (qksilva)*

keep the fmic and add the meth. you will make more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Thinking of removing the FMIC... (epjetta)*

I have a two friends with the exact same setup only difference: one has an intercooler, one with water methanol. 
They both run the same pressure.
So when comparing their dyno´s there is a big big difference.
The one without the intercooler sees boost and peak torque much sooner, but the one with the intercooler has MUCH more torque and power when boost kicks in.

_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_keep the fmic and add the meth. you will make more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2carboy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Thinking of removing the FMIC... (qksilva)*

If u want 2 go for the sleeper look and still get plenty of cooling , then u should look into a side mount one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16vfreak (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of removing the FMIC... (epjetta)*

I see you were advertising your services at the bottom of the page. Why don't you check out http://www.autositereview.com and you can add your company etc to the list. 
What do you guys think of my website?


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Thinking of removing the FMIC... (16vfreak)*

have you done any bead rolling?
That will keep you from blowing couplers.


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Thinking of removing the FMIC... (jackfrost1031)*

im running a Boostfactory SMIC and i just ordered myself a Snow performance stg 2 kit to help cool the charge from my 28rs. Hopefully it does wonders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

